# Is The USA a FREE Society OR a FEAR Society?



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

There are many things that may help us answer that question. But for the sake of this discussion;

Can you express your individual views loudly, in public, without fear of being punished legally, formally, or in any way? 

If yes, you live in a FREE society. 

if no, you’re in a FEAR society.


----------



## BamaDOC (Feb 5, 2020)

Slippy said:


> There are many things that may help us answer that question. But for the sake of this discussion;
> 
> Can you express your individual views loudly, in public, without fear of being punished legally, formally, or in any way?
> 
> ...


Good point Slippy..

most of my views wouldn't be punished legally... except maybe my views on sports and nudism...  (kidding)

But I keep alotta my views to myself not because of fear...
but just because I know there are lotsa folks who are too close minded, or lack enough brain cells to tolerate any views that differ with their own.
I just don't want to waste the mental energy or breath arguing with a crazy person or a moron.... (daddy said never argue with either.. you'll never change their views)

I'm fine with people having different viewpoints.. (except baseball ... go YANKEES) ... and its fun discussing / arguing with people who may teach you a thing or two...
That's why we shouldn't fear if our views are unpopular.. or unP.C. 
What makes this country great is the freedom for different views.. different religions.. different choices...
Here we can live however we want.... as long as we don't infringe on other's freedoms...
But we do have to fight for that freedom... as especially nowadays... there is a push to limit those freedoms in the name of political correctness... moral compass (or wtf you wanna call it)... and my favorite.. "inclusivity"

Just do whatever the @#$%^ you want to in your house... just leave me alone.. and don't tell me what to do...

thanks for bringing this up Slippy...


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

It's fear. 

Heck most of the post I put on this website have to be toned down so I don't get banned.


----------



## BamaDOC (Feb 5, 2020)

Chipper said:


> It's fear.
> 
> Heck most of the post I put on this website have to be toned down so I don't get banned.


haha @Chipper... those posts were toned down?!!!?? hahaa


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

In a society where you are labeled for speaking your mind or sharing your viewpoint I find I keep my views to myself, most of the time. Sometimes someone will poke the bear though and I have to set them straight. Yesterday a woman I know who goes out of her way to not buy any GMO products was talking about her vaccine. I mentioned it was a GMO product and the look on her face, Ha ha. Just getting fed up with the whole thing. Best if I just stay home and make things in the kitchen. Made lavender vanilla balm yesterday, calming.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Just look at the growing number of people that lose something (jobs, scholarships, careers, etc) not because of any illegal action but because of what they said publicly.

That is not Freedom.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Well, since I open carry frequently in my area, as do others, we generally can say exactly what's on our mind without some left wing snowflake saying anything. I've only had one negative comment. The snowflake objected to my Gadsden flag mask. He said people like me made him nervous. I politely replied that we laugh at people like him. He quickly slithered away. Best of all? He was ahead of me in the checkout line!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Just look at the growing number of people that lose something (jobs, scholarships, careers, etc) not because of any illegal action but because of what they said publicly.
> 
> That is not Freedom.


Or worse yet, _what someone else said about them._


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Nope, cancel culture will shout louder and shut you down. Rational debate has gone the way of the Dodo. Just like ancient Rome if you a were a Christian you worshipped in secret or you were tossed to the lions to entertain the sheep. 

Sad state of affairs but that is the new normal.

Godspeed and stay warm if you are in the cold zone.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

We live in a fear society and it is by intentional design.


----------



## Tanya49! (Jun 20, 2020)

Nope, in today’s world your opinions and knowledge are best kept to yourself unless solicited by others. Too many thin skinned snowflakes out there.The internet has taken away the days when people had to communicate face to face to express themselves.Nowadays you’re attacked by keyboard commandos if you express an unfavorable opinion. Definitely fear society.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

We live in a fear society, no question. Cancel culture, over the top PCBS, shadow banning and outright censorship, people encouraged to rat out their neighbors and family, MSM controlling what you see and what you hear, travel restrictions, and travel papers, and on and on. And @KUSA is right, all by design. It will only get worse from here on out kiddies.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Tanya49! said:


> Nope, in today's world your opinions and knowledge are best kept to yourself unless solicited by others. Too many thin skinned snowflakes out there.The internet has taken away the days when people had to communicate face to face to express themselves.Nowadays you're attacked by keyboard commandos if you express an unfavorable opinion. Definitely fear society.


I am as pleased as I can be, to speak my mind, anywhere and to anybody; but I don't waste my time on imbeciles who are stiff necked and cynical. And that is 1/2 of the nation now.

And, yes I am attacked by keyboard commandos, and they go to Hell. I was real life Airborne, and the make believe tough guys on the web, can eat my shorts. To Hell with fear, and to the endlessly fearful.

There is a whole class of people in America now, that are fear mongers .


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

MisterMills357 said:


> but I don't waste my time on imbeciles who are stiff necked and cynical. And that is 1/2 of the nation now.


It's more than half at this point. The ratio of imbeciles is growing at a terrible rate. And you are right, it truly is a waste of time trying to convince them of anything. They are too brainwashed by the media and too afraid to consider the truth.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

KUSA said:


> It's more than half at this point. The ratio of imbeciles is growing at a terrible rate. And you are right, it truly is a waste of time trying to convince them of anything. They are too brainwashed by the media and too afraid to consider the truth.


You are right, it is more than 1/2 and the ratio is growing in their favor. Man these are scary times, and the old America is dead.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Tanya49! said:


> Nope, in today's world your opinions and knowledge are best kept to yourself unless solicited by others. Too many thin skinned snowflakes out there.The internet has taken away the days when people had to communicate face to face to express themselves.Nowadays you're attacked by keyboard commandos if you express an unfavorable opinion. Definitely fear society.


It's like concealed carry. Keep things hidden and only reveal them when absolutely necessary.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I learned a long time ago that keeping my thoughts to mostly myself is a prudent option. The sheep are increasing and few tend to think for themselves. Prepping is a good example. For years you were considered a nut case if you prepared for emergencies. That's what the govt is for they say. But the govt didn't step up to help all those who ran out of butt wipe last year, did they???


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

My old Dad told me many times;

If you're gonna dish it, you better be prepared to take it, because it'll come back to you. 

My advice to the snowflakes; BMLS----Be More Like Slippy!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> My old Dad told me many times;
> 
> If you're gonna dish it, you better be prepared to take it, because it'll come back to you.
> 
> My advice to the snowflakes; BMLS----Be More Like Slippy!


There is a line quickly being approached by the left, should they ask themselves do they really want to cross it?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Slippy said:


> There are many things that may help us answer that question. But for the sake of this discussion;
> 
> Can you express your individual views loudly, in public, without fear of being punished legally, formally, or in any way?
> 
> ...


Having been punished for doing that a few times plus getting threats of a punch in he nose way too much. Yes..I'm scared to tell folks what I really think Sorry. 
Listen to this and chill. lol. 
https://www.radio.net/s/hpr1classiccountry


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

If the person you're talking to is fanatical about their perspective, it's a waste of time to debate and doing so will probably come to no good. But if you might be able to get a word or two in calmly, best to do so then leave it at that.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Debate is not the issue. I care not to change one person's mind at this point. I only wish to able to exercise the freedom to express my mind,un-accosted.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> There is a line quickly being approached by the left, should they ask themselves do they really want to cross it?


They are trying very, very hard. They seem to love socialism, at least until it bites them in the ass.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

inceptor said:


> They are trying very, very hard. They seem to love socialism, at least until it bites them in the ass.


By the time it bites them on their sorry asses it's to late. This is what the socialists know and count on.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

I definitely filter what I say while online because everything is recorded and stored. You never know, especially given our current political climate, when your words may be used against you.

Out in public is another story. I wear my pro 2A, pro Trump, and anti-liberal hats, shirts, and face masks all the time.

I live in a very liberal state and I've never received anything but positive comments from people when I'm out and about. Sure I may have gotten a few dirty looks, but that's about it. And it's not like I'm a huge intimidating person by any means.


----------



## danben (Mar 23, 2020)

Actually, we've seen this cycle before. Woodrow Wilson purifying the US, the Red scare, the persecution of Japanese Americans, McCarthyism, Political Correctness, now Cancellation Culture. It's a pendulum that swings.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Slippy said:


> There are many things that may help us answer that question. But for the sake of this discussion;
> 
> Can you express your individual views loudly, in public, without fear of being punished legally, formally, or in any way?
> 
> ...


Nope. I do it anyways but I get retribution from my fellow citizens turned police (the very thing they wish to defund).


----------

